# Flea/Tick preventative Poll



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

There are a number of threads discussing which preventative everyone uses, but I figure it would be good to have a poll for future inquiries. 
I'm switching from Frontline to Advantix. I've seen way too many ticks on my dog, both crawling on the fur and embedded...none dead.


----------



## Lil Dikens Kennels (Mar 30, 2006)

Ovitrol spray use it year round and have no issiyes with fleas or ticks


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Is there anything that can be used in conjunction with Frontline to help keep the ticks off? I use Frontline adn believe it does a good job of killing the ticks, but nevertheless I can still comb out 40+ ticks after a mornings pheasant hunt.

I ran into another hunter who suggested diluting some flea and tick shampoo in a spray bottle and spraying down the dog thoroughly before going afield. He claimed the number of ticks on the dog at the end of the hunt was down dramatically. Does anyone do this? Does it work? And more importantly, is it safe for the dog?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I use frontline with good results. If I'm going into a really invested area, or I have a dog that is prone to ticks, I'll spray them with a flea/tick spray before venturing out.

Angie


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

dixidawg said:


> Is there anything that can be used in conjunction with Frontline to help keep the ticks off? I use Frontline adn believe it does a good job of killing the ticks, but nevertheless I can still comb out 40+ ticks after a mornings pheasant hunt.
> 
> I ran into another hunter who suggested diluting some flea and tick shampoo in a spray bottle and spraying down the dog thoroughly before going afield. He claimed the number of ticks on the dog at the end of the hunt was down dramatically. Does anyone do this? Does it work? And more importantly, is it safe for the dog?


I was told by the vet and some others that there is a prescription flea collar a dog can wear, but for it to work it has to worn tightly.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

They will die after biting when on the Advantix-I found it works much better then frontline- Still will get ticks though


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't use advantix because my dogs play with the kittens and it can kill them-I use Advantage and the tick collar preventic.

Demi


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Tick collars work very well. I didn't notice that they had to be overly tight.

Angie


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with Angie. I have used the Preventic collars for years and always put them on so I could slip one finger under it. It works. In fact I have one older dog whose immune system is compromised that I keep one all year long to hold down the mite population on her so she will not have a mange event.

When my Vet stopped odering the proper size of Program I switched to Advantix in the Summer and Advantage in the cooler months. Works.


----------



## vermonster (Aug 13, 2004)

*Preventic + Frontline*

We use Preventic or other collar brands containing the active "amitraz" (Zema Tick Detach and Tick Arrest are two other brands), plus Frontline.

The only problem with the collars is they often seem to come with very short dating (near-term expiration date). Most local stores don't reliably carry the collars and the short date makes it tough to order a year's supply by mail. Be sure and check expiration dates before ordering for the duration.

VT


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm going to get the Preventic from my vet as well.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

We were having a lot of ticks with with the frontline even when we went to a 21 day application cycle after a case of rocky mountain spotted fever. We have switched to the preventick colar and have only had one attached tick in 5 month and very few on the dog when we come home.


----------

